# Reasonable Midweek Deals in Ireland



## St. Bernard (19 Nov 2008)

Anyone know of a decent hotel offering good deals on a Sunday / Monday for 2 nights.

Looking for a nice relaxing break with herself that won't cost an arm and a leg.

Nothing really on the net just a lot of false advertising.


----------



## Madilla (19 Nov 2008)

Talbot Carlow have a deal for €180 for two nights b&b and 2 evening meals for two people. Stayed there recently and would recommend it - great value.


----------



## St. Bernard (19 Nov 2008)

Sounds good will have a look at it. Thanks. 

At least they offer a price per room. You would think that hotels in Ireland would stop ripping people off by charging per person and start charging per room.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Nov 2008)

Hodson Bay Hotel In Athlone are doing a 2 night Sunsday and Monday B&B plus an evening meal for 110 Euro. Very night hotel. I stayed there before. 
No connection.


----------



## Ned99 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi Bernard,

I have used this site before www.hotelsinone.ie and I have found some good deals on it in the past (no connection)

Ned


----------



## Lollix (19 Nov 2008)

Try www.hotelclub.com

Useful not only for Ireland but also for other countries.


----------



## z105 (19 Nov 2008)

How about checking out the Supervalu getaway breaks?

http://www.supervalugetawaybreaks.c...essionid=ee30a87158387ba6b266e2d551396861dd34


----------



## MeathCommute (19 Nov 2008)

Havealaugh said:


> How about checking out the Supervalu getaway breaks?
> 
> http://www.supervalugetawaybreaks.c...essionid=ee30a87158387ba6b266e2d551396861dd34


 
I got 3 nights B&B in the Shamrock Lodge Hotel Athlone midweek off-peak for €99 two years ago with Tesco vouchers. Probably similar to the Supervalue offer.


----------



## Chocks away (19 Nov 2008)

niceoneted said:


> Hodson Bay Hotel In Athlone are doing a 2 night Sunsday and Monday B&B plus an evening meal for 110 Euro. Very night hotel. I stayed there before.
> No connection.


Great value. Have stayed there a few times.


----------

